# no running lights on truck



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

2003 f350 has no front running lights but the rears work all the fues are fine does the harness have 2 different wires from the fuse panel for front and rear or is there a fuse i am missing thanks for the help


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

and the fog lights dont work


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Break out the owner's manual. It will have every fuse and where they go to. Check every fuse.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i used a test light to cheeck the all had power on both sides i did know if the is a relay


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Might be the switch...I can double ck my wiring manual later tonight when I get home and tell you wires to ck.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thank u that would help also the fog lights do work forgot the truck has to be on


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

so to answer your first question,,,yes there is 2 different circuits for the parking lights. one goes to the front, the other goes to the rear. 
there are 2 fuses, f2.17 (15a) and f2.17 (30a) not sure if you have cab lights or not,,that would help in the diag tho.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

so onto the diag. fuse f2.17 sends pwr to the trailer tow relay, which branches off before the relay going outside the truck and splices off to the front parking lights. 
also showing a fuse f2.38 (20a)
the whole circuit uses a bn wire,,,so that would be easy to trace.
the books not showing where any splice or connector would be. so im not sure where the bn wire branches off to pwr both sides
so im assuming that it branches off at the firewall,,or in the block of connectors on the drivers inner fender. one set would run along the drivers inner fender and the other would run on top of the firewall accross and over. 
hope this helps,,,,if you need more info lemmie know...i could even txt ya a pic if need be.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thank u looking into it today


----------

